

ShowHN: GitCV - Need feature advice. - rg81
http://gitcv.com

======
rg81
The goal here is to support the idea of companies hiring developers based on
what they've done online and not a resume/1 hr interview.

Right now, GitCV only supports github, and I plan on adding more sites once I
get all of the features down.

Any feedback/advice would be appreciated. I'm working on this for free, and
hosting it for free (no ads) because I think it would be cool to make it
easier for fellow developers to get hired.

